
Dynamic Neural Networks in Tensorflow - miej
https://github.com/Miej/Dynamic_Neural_Manifold
======
miej
Hey guys, I put together a little project to implement dynamic neural networks
in tensorflow, and I figured someone might find it interesting, so here it is!

